# Possible to change city in Germany for JSV?



## sidum (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a JSV for Germany and at the time of application I had specified that the intended location of my stay in Germany would be Munich.

*I wanted to know if it is possible to change this location city (lets say Berlin instead of Munich) for my application for the JSV after entering Germany. i.e. Intended application of JSV at the Aliens Authority in Berlin instead of Munich.*

I ask this as I was told at the time of application in my home country that the application papers would be sent to the city where I wish to stay i.e. Munich.


Also, *do you know if one can travel to diff Schengen counties on the German JSV visa before it is converted to the 6 month JSV from the Aliens Authority* as I understand the process of conversion takes quite some time.

Many Thanks,
Sidum


----------

